
The Complete Moral Bankruptcy of Manipulating Psychology Turn Users to Addicts - porker
https://hackernoon.com/the-complete-moral-bankruptcy-of-manipulating-human-psychology-to-turn-users-into-addicts-d09b98281ef
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15717649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15717649)

------
porker
Sorry about the title butchery, it was 9 characters too long.

